
In the coronavirus era, the force is still with Jack Dorsey - radkapital
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2020/04/in-the-coronavirus-era-the-force-is-still-with-jack-dorsey
======
mrnobody_67
That first paragraph reads like a parody of silicon valley...

------
neonate
[https://archive.md/CIOhR](https://archive.md/CIOhR)

